# What's wrong Version 2.0



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Incoming H2O is the fiberglass insulated line at top right of pic. Somebody should have the answer 2 minutes after I upload:yes:. I would love to meet the moron who did this:furious:. The hack endangers the health of the nation Let the code violation counting begin

Edit: In case you can't tell. That is a 3/4" RPZ with a gauge in the #1 test cock. The piping then runs around the block finally terminating at the blue steam condensate tank.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

twould peer that dat steeem tank do be on da wrong end o the RPZ.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

From what I can tell, nhmaster is right, there is no protection at all, the rp is worthless, since the insulated pipe is incoming water, that tee there makes it bypass the rp, maybe you are supposed to close that gate valve? hehehe   

that wouldn't even help, the whole thing is butt backwards.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Winnar!!

The outlet of the RPZ does goes through the water meter then looping back around to the steam tank.

Why on earth somebody put a bypass valve on the RPZ I do not know. 
Musta been a fast fill valve:laughing:

Gate valve to the RPZ was shut with the handle removed. Bypass was open. That pesky RPZ probably kept popping off.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe they thought it would be a great way to bypass the water meter too.


Plumber Jim


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like how there is a handle on the bypass valve, but not on the one in front of the BFP. :thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

My eyes aren't the best but coming straight down from the incoming building supply, after the T, does the pipe end there? I can't tell from the piture, is it a drain cock?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ironranger said:


> My eyes aren't the best but coming straight down from the incoming building supply, after the T, does the pipe end there? I can't tell from the piture, is it a drain cock?


 
Correct. It goes down into that chrome sill-cock.

I need to start carrying the good camera more. Cell phone doesn't do stuff justice.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

If the other "deficiencies" were rectified, how the hell would access the R.P. valve for testing? In Wi. we have requirements for accessiblity.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hyper Piper said:


> If the other "deficiencies" were rectified, how the hell would access the R.P. valve for testing? In Wi. we have requirements for accessiblity.


 
Uh huh! Another winner:thumbup:

In IL it has to be more than 1' above FF and less then 5'. Easyily accessible without use of a ladder or anything else.


----------

